# Christmas Layouts all gauges?



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Seem like the O guys are the only ones showing off their Christmas layouts. I'd like to see more, don't be shy. Let's see em.
Here's mine. It's already in another thread but...





Took a couple of days to put together. Nothing is in gauge or proto. As the years go by I hope to get there.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Well,... this is my O gauge Christmas layout. It took me about 3 weeks to put this together. The Carousel lights up and turns ...and plays music.....


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's another O Gauge layout. Ok, it's very simple, but I really wanted one beneath my tree. The engine is a pre-war Lionel 259E with a simple consist. I brought out some random buildings and a couple of beacon towers and a Marx control tower to add festive touches. The little village came from the Dollar Tree. The lights on the tree are trains as well. I just moved into a new house, and couldn't find any of my other lights, or most of my ornaments, so I made do with what I could dig out.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

First glance at that tree and iI thought is was on fire! Looks great! Fun and easy.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting your Christmas layouts; I always enjoy seeing trains at Christmas. It reminds me of when I was a kid, and our Sears store would set up a giant train display.

I hope all of you have a very blessed and Merry Christmas during this holiday season.

D.A.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Shot this video last night...I try to capture the memories of all those family and firehouse gardens I grew up with...


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

3 levels in a small space. Great! I like how the upper level looks like it's floating.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Bob, tell people to click on it some might not know it is a video.
Though for some reason mine sticks on the buffering mode but I can see bits.

Tell me the red arrow what kind of track is that? HO?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That is Marklin Ho from around 1951. It and the trains were on their way to the dumpster when they were offered to me. They hadn't seen the light of day in over 40 years and the engine, an Austrian Railways O1, ran flawlessly right out of the box.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Hutch said:


> 3 levels in a small space. Great! I like how the upper level looks like it's floating.


Thanks...that is actually my first Christmas layout when I moved to Florida 15 years ago. When I built this one, I couldn't bear the thought of throwing perfectly good track away, so I cut it out and elevated it on piers I had cut myself. The arch bridge I did with a scroll saw and is quite sturdy, I use it as a tote handle...


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's mine. O and Standard:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nicely done MUH, those sleigh riders are really flying. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> That is Marklin Ho from around 1951. It and the trains were on their way to the dumpster when they were offered to me. They hadn't seen the light of day in over 40 years and the engine, an Austrian Railways O1, ran flawlessly right out of the box.


I never had any of those.

I wonder why I can't get past the 10 second mark in your video.
All other videos work fine on my computer?


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

here's mine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QouNeJQvrfQ


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

big ed said:


> Nicely done MUH, those sleigh riders are really flying. :smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks, Ed.
Everyone loves the sledders. lol



93firebird said:


> here's mine
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QouNeJQvrfQ


Love the mountain.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

93firebird said:


> here's mine
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QouNeJQvrfQ


neat layout. the helix fits right in:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

A little late to the party but here's mine. Lighted buildings, 4 trains - Amtrak, NS coal train, UP freight, Durango & Silverton steamer.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

